# Forgot BRP at home in the uk



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

Hi I need urgent help.i forgot my BRP at home in the uk.m in Hongkong rite now and I am flying back tonight at 23:55 Hk time.i do have a photocopy of my BRP and my brother will be at the arrival gate with my BRP.i couldn't ask any one to post it to me as I just realise it and it was a short trip I flew from the U.K. On 30th August.i m travelling with my 13 yrs old son who holds a British passport.please help


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

More pressing question is will your airline allow you to board the flight for UK if you don't have your BRP? If you are travelling on a Nepalese passport and it has no visa details, they are likely to deny you boarding the flight.


----------



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks Joppa for the quick response.so what can I do now??what would you suggest?


----------



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

I am travelling with a Nepalese passport..


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Tseten said:


> I am travelling with a Nepalese passport..


If you get refused boarding onto tonight's flight because you don't have your BRP, then you'll have to get someone to courier it over to you and re-book your flight.


----------



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

So the photocopy won't work??and even if I asked someone to courier it to me how long does it takes to arrive in Hk???and I have already checked in will it be possible to postpone the dates??


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

There is overnight courier service by companies like FedEx and DHL. You can try showing your photocopy to the ground staff, but they will then need to contact UK Border Force office at the arrival airport and get their clearance, as the airline can be fined £10,000 for carrying passenger with inadequate document. Most likely outcome is you will be denied boarding and have to wait until you get your BRP delivered to you. I suppose you have a fixed-itinerary ticket that allows no change, so you will probably have to pay again, though the airline may allow you to change your flight free or at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

Thank you..will go to the airport and see what happens.


----------



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

The airline didn't let me board the flight...on top they said they can't even change my tickets dates and I have to talk to my ticket agency to do it so I called the agency and they said they can't do anything as its a no show situation...so I son who is a minor flew alone and I came back home and now I have to a new one way ticket once I receive my BRP...by the way I was meant to fly with virgin Atlantics ...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Sorry to hear it but more or less what I feared would happen. You have no choice but to wait for your BRP to be sent to you and buy a new ticket. Airlines don't take responsibility for passengers who don't have correct travel documents.


----------



## Tseten (Sep 6, 2016)

Lesson learned.thank u for being helpful


----------

